# Too much plants?



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Too many or not enough plants?

View attachment 42453


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's never too much!!!! lol

Nice tank!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*looks just right to me.. however, I do agree... never too much!!







*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: ugly gravel but nice plants


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

ya im gonna say its just right...im gonna have to go with death in #s though...thats not very good gravel at all...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

really nice plants









of course it would be too much plants if u kept Rays


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sry but --what kind of fish? African Cichlid?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it, is anything in there other than the plants?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its perfect, as long as you dont have any big fish. how big is the tank, can we have a full tank pic?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i like lotsa plants


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's too much for large fish but for anything that doesn't get over a couple inches it's great. I really like the look


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

If you can take care of the plants w/out them dying then u can never have enough!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i am also going to have to agree with death ugly gravel but it seems like the right amount of plants. what do u plan on havin in there other than plants


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!
I agree never too much plants.

Also, I didnt notice the gravel to Dr. *Green *Mentioned it, But I agree with him


----------

